# Am searching for old shipmate ex Cadet Warsash : Gerry SILVER of Portsmouth?



## greyman14 (Nov 9, 2008)

I am trying to locate GERRY SILVER formerly a Cadet with me and Johnny Prynne at School of Nav. WARSASH. He used to live in Portsmouth and i have not spoken to him since leaving N.Z.S.Co OTAKI in 1956. Please contact me. Greyman 14


----------



## John.H.Clark (Apr 20, 2007)

*Warsash*

Hi

a number of people are trying to track down ex-Warsash cadets. We have found 14 of our December 1958 term . if you let me have an email address I will pass it to Chris Clarke who is updating the allhandwebsite

regards
John


----------



## Jim MacIntyre (Mar 11, 2006)

Hello John 
Fancy meeting you here. One of our colleagues located Gerry in New Zealand so we've covered that one. 
Cheers 
Jim Mac


----------

